# Low resources antivirus



## ars1col (Dec 29, 2007)

Can someone suggest a good and "low eating resources" antivirus. I would like to uninstall Norton, but first I need to get a better software to run on my computer.

Thanks for your help

ars1col


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day ars1col, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:
There are a number of reputable AV programs available.

I suggest that you read *this article* to help you with your decision.
_(Click the coloured link.)_

My personal preference for a good AV that is quite unintrusive and not a 'resource hog' is AVG™, although others here may disagree with me. :grin:

Have a look at the article and post back if there are any other queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,


----------

